# What do you think of this Boer doeling?



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She's about 8 months, I haven't weighed her but she's quite big, ( you can see my 60lb baby LaMancha in the back of one pic) I don't really know what her parents look like, she was part of a package deal, so what do you think? ( the pics aren't great, I can't get her to quit eating me!!!) :roll: my sweet girls!:lol:


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

From the pictures she seems to be a nice looking goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good to me.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very very pretty!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice little girl!

Pros:
-Nice width in horn base
-Wide forehead
-Ginormous ears  
-Good brisket
-Nice shoulders
-Nice withers
-Big boned
-Nice stocky front legs
-Good fore pasterns
-Nice depth in heart girth
-Good depth in rear and middle barrel
-Nice topline
-Nice loonng rump  Love the length on that!
-Lovely hindquarters....full, thick and round
-Nice back legs
-Nice width in chest
-Good chest floor
-Smooth, well blended body
-Nice width between hocks
-Rump width looks pretty even


Cons:
-Neck looks a little 'dairy' ??
-She's standing funny on her back pasterns/hooves...why?  (in the side pics)
-Twist could be deeper
-Could use more mass overall


Now Sydney should come do her  Nice little girl


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very sweet face! Looks like her tail is starting to split though, she needs more copper.;-)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She just got her copper, and yes she was standing funny, (trying to reach my gloves! LOL) They were on the shelf above her!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Longest.rump.everrrrrr. seriously

I think she looks really nice. Agree the neck could be thicker but really no big deal. Love her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice doe.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have no idea who her dam/sire was or what they looked like, so she may have Nubian in her somewhere for the semi dairy neck, ( I have also seen full-bred Boers with a slimmer neck so I really don't know) but I still love her!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I love the face markings. It makes her look like she is winking at the camera!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

More pics... out playing with yearling Mancha, 2 year old Boer does and yearling Alpine buck (her boyfriend) :shades:


----------

